# Can having animals help?



## bambi8 (Aug 10, 2008)

I noticed that I feel better when I'm around animals especially dogs,cats... maybe it is because then I'm not so focused on myself. I'm thinking about getting a pet.
Any experiences, advices?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What?s worse than a real pet?
One that seems unreal but you still have to feed it.

If you live alone and have dpd I think you would have to have a pet.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I?d rather get a roommate or a girlfriend, or both, but maybe a pet would be nice. I love animals. I think there are studies on that pets have a positive influence on people that suffer from psychological problems.


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

I know that having my kitty cat helps me alot ^_^, she seems definitely more "real" to me than any of my surroundings. She has needs and it helps me to somewhat keep in touch with reality... :wink:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

pets are great, animals are really grounding and can adapt to places pretty much no matter where they go, so yes very grounding. I love my dog, shes always just happy! Makes me feel nice


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

for me pets help a great deal!! i have 2 dogs, 1 snake,1 turtle, and a fish aquarium. i work with the spca and i've found when i'm with animals while my dr doesn't disappear i seem to forget about it! get a pet i'm pretty sure it'll help


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a pet cat... his name's Lenny. Named after Lenny Kravitz.
He looks after me well whenever I feel down.

You can check out his Myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/lenny_da_cat


----------



## Hazey (Jan 1, 2009)

One of the worst cases of DP I had, was at my x girlfriends house, and she just got two puppies that day.

I held her puppy so tight that day I felt like it's little head was going to pop out, and I'd just sit there and pet it and stare off into space.

That puppy saved my life. Just it's soft fur made me calm.

So now whenever I feel a little to much under pressure, I play with my dog.

It's the only thing that helps the most for me.


----------

